# What are these?



## Tango Down (Aug 24, 2012)

I picked these up at a garage sale for $5.00. Not sure what they are. I would guess router bits but I"m not sure. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Look like die grinding bits..

Just two sets of many

5 Piece Rotary Rasp File Set

10 Piece 1/4" Shank Diamond Point Grinding Set

--



Tango Down said:


> I picked these up at a garage sale for $5.00. Not sure what they are. I would guess router bits but I"m not sure. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Those are called burrs. Mounted points used in die grinders, Moto tools, milling machines, lathes, etc.

Those look like HSS, but they also come in Carbide.


You stole those for $5.00.:sarcastic:


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Looks to me like they are high speed carbide grinding bits. Interested in the final answer. But they look like the ones I use at work.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Harrison67 said:


> You stole those for $5.00.:sarcastic:


I was gonna say that! If carbide, any one of those goes for $15 or better locally around here.


----------



## stan2602 (Jan 26, 2012)

There carbide burs,
A carbide bur is a rotating tool that is used for removing material. More specifically, a carbide bur can be used for deburring, cleaning, finishing, smoothing, shaping, and carving many types of materials. Basically, the carbide bur rotates at a very high speed, enabling it to manipulate the material it is working on. 
Hope it helps
Stan


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Here's a vid explaining some of the uses, and applications:


IMCO Carbide Tool "Burs, Routers, Die Trimmers" Video - YouTube


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

My goodness me....what a top find.
In Australia, quality rotary burrs for a die grinder would $10 each.
Is there any makers marks on the them??
Cheers, crowie


----------



## Tango Down (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses. Now I just have to figure out how to work them into my projects.

Harrison, thanks for the video, that was pretty cool.

Thanks again everyone,
Gregg


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi,
Although these are probably for metals use, many wood carvers also use them for detail work. If you are into carving or are curious to try, a rotary tool such as a Dremmel can be used. Just try it on a piece of scrap but make sure the work piece is secured.
Enjoy.
Dan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I have many of them and I use them on Wood projects.Plastic,Alum. projects all the time.

==


----------



## routerworks (Feb 20, 2012)

this is a carbide rotary burr set, used with an air or electric die grinder, and not designed for a router.
Fred


----------



## keith franks (Aug 12, 2012)

there rasp bits used for rough removal of wood more a drill tool bit than a router bit
cheap and nasty though m8


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Tango Down said:


> I picked these up at a garage sale for $5.00. Not sure what they are. I would guess router bits but I"m not sure. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


They look like bits I have used for rough wood carving. Nice display box.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

crowie said:


> My goodness me....what a top find.
> In Australia, quality rotary burrs for a die grinder would $10 each.
> Is there any makers marks on the them??
> Cheers, crowie


Here- $10-$20 US average $15 each. And that was about 5 years ago when I got mine last.


----------

